# talkin camo what have you used and what are you wearing now



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

i use realtree ap and mossyoak tree bark parterns both by field and stream iam very satisfied by both paterns in there appropriate seasons. but iam looking for a camo that can be used ant any time and in any season, with all the essentials of comfort, quietness, and wormth. any suggestions would be great


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i use mossy oak i have a couple realtree things not many though. i use my mossy oak for turkey and deer huntin. i have rivers west pants which are the best pants imo. water proof wind proof and rip proof. and then i have a scentlok pull over that i bought big so i can use that instead of a coat in bow season and then i have a mossy oak browning hydro fleece gore tex coat i wear whenever its colder or raining.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Anything in a predator pattern or asat.. I use the fall grey pattern all year


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Various right now, mostly mossy oak and advantage. As things wear out I am probably going to replace it with ASAT, or one of the other lighter patterns less complex patterns.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i think camo is over rated. i wear the same blaze orange camo bibs during bow season, that i wear during gun season. i still have the amount of deer come into the same stand year after year. i think your scent (or lack of it, or its direction) is much more important than your camo pattern.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

ezbite is right, camo is over rated. Movement is what gets most people picked off.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I agree. I still use some camo that I bought back in the early 80's. Movement and scent control are more important that camo pattern IMO.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Did the Native Americans wear Mossy Oak or Realtree?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

From the 80s Randy? Do you sport your Polish Mullet with those? lol

EZ come on dude orange during bow?? Sounds like the moves of a TROPHY owner there!!!!!! 

I have everything from old Advantage from the early 90s to break-up to Army ugly-a$$ camo. I wear whatever is clean and scent free. Have no problems with killing deer.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Papascott said:


> EZ come on dude orange during bow?? Sounds like the moves of a TROPHY owner there!!!!!!


serious as a heart attack. started doing it a few years ago because they were the warmest clothes i had, its just the orange camo bibs with a drab green fleece coat. if you just sit still, they will come.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree partially with everyone here. I go to the deer and turk. Exbo and watch all these people walk in in camo and walk out with more. I think its Hilarius! What I do agree with is that sent and movement is the most important.With that being said I have worn the same stuff as I did years ago or at least as long as it last. I think if I am wearing sent proof pants shirt and head gear and if I rip a fart and smell it the scent locker suit is over rated. It may help but come on. In bow I wear all fleece in gun I wear all fleece. I layer up. As for camo patterns, I have one set (It has seen better days) it is like a hard woods and I have another that is a little like mossy oak kind of but it is what I use on the ground or in early season. 

Again I can't stress enough its movement which if u have a fat tree or cover will help from getting busted. Scent free as much as possible and us the wind to your advantage as much as possible. I think that if your outer 3 layers are left outside along with your boots. With the little help from your scent locker and cover sprays then most people should only have to worry about location.

Boy I just went on a tangent!!!


----------



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

well it seems everybody has a similar philosophy about camo theres one thing thats truwe a and that is that it deffinetly cant hurt. All I know is that this past season a monster buck came 30 yards from me and looked straight up at the (blob up in the tree ) needless to say that deer got smoked but thats just because i had everything else right (wind,scent ect...). So it got me thinkin,, why did that deer notice me? if that deer had scented me along with seeing me,i would have never seen him. My camo didnt do its job! and that is to break up my outline. instead it made me look like some out of the norm thing in a tree, and we all know that hunting mature whitetails isnt the same as hunting yearlings or does, especially under stressed conditions.
So i did a test on my camo. from up close it was a great pattern and thats what i was sold on. my mistake!! I took pics out about 30yrds and you couldnt see any of the detail at all. deer know there terrain and what it looks like on the norm. if someone put as simple as a new pillow case in ur bed would you know it? needless to say iam swithching camo.


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

fshnteachr said:


> Did the Native Americans wear Mossy Oak or Realtree?



Nope! And didn't hunt with compound bows, crossbows, shot guns and muzzleloaders with BBC receptacle scopes that are accurate out to who knows how far now a days.

I use the AP pattern in the earlier season when there is still leaves in the trees and quite a bit of cover and then switch over to the MO Treestand because of the lighter colors it has which seem to match the lack of vegetation in any of the trees. I think to use camo and what patterns to use is a personal preference. I do believe in the Scent Lok/Blocker suits not because it makes me completely invisible to a deers sense of smell but if it takes a mature deer just an extra 15 seconds to figure out something is just a bit "not right" that is usally all the time you need to put an arrow through it. I guess I am the type of person that is always willing to give something a try to up my odds of success as I do it fishing too with every "hot" lure color that hits the market. But with out a doubt all the other precautions that are talked about time and time again when it comes to your scent are just as, if not, more important as the suit and pattern you choose to use.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Started wearing ASAT this yr and had several good experiences with it. stalked several deer on the ground and never got picked off...also had to hunt a couple really skinny trees and even though I got looked at several times I never got picked off...Not totally sold but I think patterns like ASAT and Predator which don't blob up and but break up your outline are good. Beating their nose is number 1 but you still gotta beat their eyes too.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Papascott said:


> From the 80s Randy? Do you sport your Polish Mullet with those? lol


Yes and the chicks dug it!! 

I do have sone "modern" camo but I think it is overrated. i just passed down my "skyline" camo coat to my son


----------



## coolerzfull (Oct 15, 2007)

Here is a site I use to buy camo fabric. Make your own for 1/3 of the price.

http://www.snydercreek.com/index.htm


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I am a Natural Gear guy. I also like the patterns like ASAT and Predator. I am known to wear Realtree and Mossy Oak, but never into the woods. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I currently have Realtree and it blobs. I'll never spend another cent on camo unless it is either Predator or Skyline.

Traditional military style camo would be more affective than anything produced by Realtree or Mossy Oak. That stuff is made to catch hunters, not game.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I swear by 3D leafy. 5 years ago I bout scent-lok 3d leafy along with the facemask and have not been disappointed. I don't make a habit of it, but this year I stalked and killed 2 deer at less than 5 yards and numerous in past couple years that never had a clue I was there. I wasn't really hiding behind trees or anything, just blending in with a little grass or shrubs. Never woulda got close without that stuff.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Everything I have and use is RealTree AP. I just have this thing about wearing camo that aint the same pattern, just something about matching. Ive had no problems taking deer even at 15ft. 

Movement and smell are the keys, then again ive seen guys smoking in the woods and bust deer.


----------



## buckedup (Dec 29, 2007)

iam leaning toward natural gear my buddy doesnt wear anything else


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I have the Natty Gear windproof fleece and it is the warmest I have ever worn. I got a heck of a deal and glad I took it. 

Check out Ebay before you buy anywhere else. 

Lg_mouth


----------

